# How old are these?



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

After much research, planning, convincing my wife, etc., I finally got my chicks today: 2 Ameraucanas, 1 Red Sex Link, 1 Black Sex Link. I bought them at a feed store more than 100 miles from my home. The regular "chicken lady" was not there today - the person who helped me said that the chicks were about 3 days old. I know that I am new to this, but these seem to be a bit older - they are camera shy, but you can see the wing feathers in this photo. How old do you think these are?

Thanks!


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like over a week old. I hatched a few from the 12th to the 16th. I staggered the hatch. They look about the same size and feathering. Mine are barnyard mix.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Some are very slow feathering and can not have this much wings at a week old but I would say maybe between a week to two weeks. That is my guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

But you are right definitely not three days old.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks. I guess I can forget relying on the thermometer for regulating the temperature in the brooder and go by their behavior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Buddy said:


> Thanks. I guess I can forget relying on the thermometer for regulating the temperature in the brooder and go by their behavior.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


For someone just getting in to chickens it appears your instincts are going to work really well for you.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Robin. Here is a better picture of the Red Sex Link. I can already tell that she will probably be at the bottom of the pecking order.









Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They like their humans, that might be why they are usually at the lower end of the scale.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Ou never know! My red sex links rule the yard, everyone flees in their presence lol


----------

